# bubble bags



## jusdale47 (Nov 29, 2008)

hi guys and girls im from australia and want to know where to get bubble bags or what can i use instead coz that hash looks killer:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

i do not have bubble bags myself,but they are all over the net.i'm sure someone that has purchased them will reply to your needs.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i do not have bubble bags myself,but they are all over the net.i'm sure someone that has purchased them will reply to your needs.




muwhahaha andy..............

yes they will my friend yes they will..................................

I got mine from ebay.......................

the seller ships world wide and fast......................

follow the_* LINK*_ and see how they performed....................:aok:


----------



## Dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hXXp://www.bubblebag-australia.net/


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> http://www.bubblebag-australia.net/




Whoa......................................

^^^^^^^expensive^^^^^^^^^^

Try this.............





"hXXp://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/hui3000ma"
Bubble Hash Bags..........


----------



## vermont_farmer (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are the adventurous sort, you might want to look at these. I have had a long debate with a bubblebag fanatic on another board who claims that the 10-20 micron difference in the openings between these bags and the bubblebags is a big deal. I personally beg to differ. The 25 micron size for the melt, best quality hash, is just right. The other sizes are just fine for at least 2 grades of decent hash.

I have a set of these and plan to use them in a couple of weeks.
At $35...they are a great buy.

Go to Ebay and check out item # 260317455092.

VF


----------



## jusdale47 (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys should have some pics up soon hopefully


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2008)

vermont_farmer said:
			
		

> If you are the adventurous sort, you might want to look at these. I have had a long debate with a bubblebag fanatic on another board who claims that the 10-20 micron difference in the openings between these bags and the bubblebags is a big deal. I personally beg to differ. The 25 micron size for the melt, best quality hash, is just right. The other sizes are just fine for at least 2 grades of decent hash.
> 
> I have a set of these and plan to use them in a couple of weeks.
> At $35...they are a great buy.
> ...


..Speaking from experience, and FYI.. different strains, plants, will collect the "best" hash, in different micron screens. I've found the "pure" bubble, most often in the 73 mic screen I believe.


----------



## vermont_farmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, sort of. Trichome size is not variety-related, rather, there are specific types of trichomes that vary in size. Like this:

15-30 micron - Bulbous type trichomes
25-100 micron - Capitate-Sessile type trichomes
120 - 180 micron - Capitate-Stalked trichomes

I have not heard of particular varieties having particular trichome sizes, rather, most often certain varieties have a propensity for one type trichome over the other. For example, those really "sticky" buds are mostly capitae-stalked, many with papillae.

VF




			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ..Speaking from experience, and FYI.. different strains, plants, will collect the "best" hash, in different micron screens. I've found the "pure" bubble, most often in the 73 mic screen I believe.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 3, 2008)

...also...

Spend the extra money on the name brand bags.

trust me...all the seams, materials and quality is there. 

Try to steer clear from cheap knock off's as I have burned out three "Buble bags" already.

Blue = 220m
Red = 160m
Yellow = 73m
Purple = 25m



My second best investment other than the trimpro is the 32 gal bubble bags. Best six hundo I have spent on "Tools".

Plus they come in this soft fuzzy travel bag that makes a great pillow to crash out on after doing wash after wash after wash after....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 5, 2008)

Real Bubble Bags are worth every penny. I have only used mine twice and haven't even dented my stash. I have enough sugar leaf in the freezer to make about 20 grams more but just haven't needed to yet.


----------



## Dexter (Dec 6, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Whoa......................................
> 
> ^^^^^^^expensive^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...



I know very expensive. I think these are the ones that 'Wallyduck' distributes...Wally has some of the best bubble pics too


----------



## Growdude (Dec 8, 2008)

I too find the best full melt comes from the 74 micron bag.

Do you have any referance reading to back up these trichome sizes?



			
				vermont_farmer said:
			
		

> Well, sort of. Trichome size is not variety-related,
> rather, there are specific types of trichomes that vary in size. Like this:
> 
> 15-30 micron - Bulbous type trichomes
> ...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 8, 2008)

It has been my observation that different strains in fact can have different sized trichs, depending on location.

Outdoor Bubba K. and SFV OG Kush have bigger trich heads than some other more sativa dominant strains I have used.

This was made obvoius when doing mixed washes, the finished products had differing effects due to the seperation of the different resin heads.

Maybe that was just us...who knows?


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> It has been my observation that different strains in fact can have different sized trichs, depending on location.
> 
> Outdoor Bubba K. and SFV OG Kush have bigger trich heads than some other more sativa dominant strains I have used.
> 
> ...


...:confused2:.. I even thought that it was aparent through a microscope.. 
  I can honestly say that I "believe" that I can "see" the bigger bulbuous heads on bubba in comparison to say my sat' dom blueberry.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting.

Speaking of B.Kush, I had one successful seed, which grew into a monster, but the monster only gave me about 14 lb of great top end buds, not much lowers and a LOT of plant material.

???

Smelled like Kush...or dirt, however your palate is. just not a huge yielder.

True for you?


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> Speaking of B.Kush, I had one successful seed, which grew into a monster, but the monster only gave me about 14 lb of great top end buds, not much lowers and a LOT of plant material.
> 
> ...



I have one of the older cuts, not the pre-98 and not the purple pheno..
.."lotsa' plant material".. I should say!  got to br the leafiest strain that I've seen. A real bear to trim.  By appearance, probably the closest thing to pure indica as I've seen, too. 
I don't think I've ever had one get much over 4' tall, but just as wide as tall. And that is with an early start OD. 
     While I have never weighed/checked the yeild, I guess that "I" would consider it a good (not great) yeilder, "for it's size".  I grow in a pretty arid climate, and still consider it a candidate for mold/bud rot. 
  But I DO like it. A very sedative, indica, couch lock, high.


----------

